# Another day at W/B



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

no muskie today. Tired everything i could think of and what you guy gave me advice about. But I did end up with 2 crappie 4 largemouth 9 whitebass and flat laid into the walleyes. Im at the point of. I dont even know how to put it. Any advice


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

If you really want a musky,focus on the musky. Forget all those other "baitfish" youve mentioned above. Dont toss baits that will catch them, focus on musky baits. Threat them like big bass that like to hold a tiny bit deeper. You'll eventually get one doing exactly what your doing but you aint gonna be catching tons of musky if you're fishing for walleye and white bass.
Most of these musky guys will tell you, you've got to put in some serious work,sometimes getting nothing to have those really good days where they are hitting hard,striking on the follow. Thats the best advice i can give.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Btw, id like to hear about your laying into the eyes technique there.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I sent you a msg. Info helps alot. I don't fish for the eyes or white bass or anything else except for the muskie there. I have used baits from muskie size down to crappie size. Maybe one day I can hook into one . Small or large still would mean the world to me


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Try a big 1 to 1.5 oz big spinner bait musky sized my go too color is white. or a large musky inline spinner in various colors. Look for weed beds.


----------



## Cast4em (May 15, 2018)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> I sent you a msg. Info helps alot. I don't fish for the eyes or white bass or anything else except for the muskie there. I have used baits from muskie size down to crappie size. Maybe one day I can hook into one . Small or large still would mean the world to me


So let’s see . Your begging for advice on how to catch a Muskie ... then when someone asks about how your catching the walleyes you hide in a private message. Wow!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If you are catching all those other fish, you aren't fishing for musky. I have been been musky fishing hard at branch for 5 season now, I have yet to catch a fish that's not a musky. If you want to catch musky fish for musky, you must be throwing catch all style baits and likely without a leader, IMO that'a mistake.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Ive only accidentally caught a couple large size bass while musky fishing,nothing else. 5lb bass gonna eat like a 5 lb bass,lol


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Cast4em said:


> So let’s see . Your begging for advice on how to catch a Muskie ... then when someone asks about how your catching the walleyes you hide in a private message. Wow!


 I have given this fellow plenty of musky tips,when he/she "asks",not "begs" for it n different posts.. And i was wondering what they were getting their wb eyes on. They politely sent me a PM showing me what they were using and where. You didn't ask,nobody else asked, i asked and they gave me information that they were not required to do so.
Chill a little bit bro,this isn't keyboard warrior, outraged at the world facebook social media group. This is a fishing page where we all share info and talk about fishing,not drama central because he didnt answer a question how you wanted, regarding a question that you never asked.

No need to be an online jerk,buddy.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't muskie fish much, but I do chase flatheads. I think thier even harder to learn and catch. Considering thier not a stocked species. It took me years to catch the first flatty. I had multiple follows the first time musky fishing...from shore. Just keep throwing those big baits at em, eventually it'll pay off. The harder the work the bigger the payoff. It's frustrating though. Good luck!!


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

Walleye I was catching on topwater L


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

winguy7 said:


> I don't muskie fish much, but I do chase flatheads. I think thier even harder to learn and catch. Considering thier not a stocked species. It took me years to catch the first flatty. I had multiple follows the first time musky fishing...from shore. Just keep throwing those big baits at em, eventually it'll pay off. The harder the work the bigger the payoff. It's frustrating though. Good luck!!


I'd love to hook up with a 40lb flat. Only caught a 15lb flat on an ultralight jig and minnow at wb and a 15" flat with worms on the bottom at Peidmont. Ive never really focused on them but from what i understand they are more predator than scavenger. They've been making appearances in many lakes in Ohio over the last 20 years that have never known to have any before. Perhaps someone has been putting a few in or the ODNR stocked some lakes 20 years ago with a some and never mentioned it? Stocking data by the ODNR is not very transparent and available. 
Whats the biggest flatty you've gotten?


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I do good on flathead down at the ohio River using the bait I put a pic of in 7 inch. But its always by the dams


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm from southeast Tennessee so the biggest flathead isn't fair around here. I fished tn Bama ga ky wv oh. I have hit blues in the 90s and flats in the 70s. But I have fished for them 25 plus years.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

No i use leaders.... And heck I'm smart enough to even make my own. Titanium fluorocarbon. 6" is the smallest I use. The best thing about the titanium leaders is they are smaller in diameter and holds more lbs.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> No i use leaders.... And heck I'm smart enough to even make my own. Titanium fluorocarbon. 6" is the smallest I use. The best thing about the titanium leaders is they are smaller in diameter and holds more lbs.


Okay on the leader (flouro and steel are fine that' what i use) but throw musky baits.


----------



## Resorter (Jun 18, 2012)

Send me a message on how you're catching those walleye!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Resorter said:


> Send me a message on how you're catching those walleye!


Hahahahah


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> Walleye I was catching on topwater L


I've flat laid into the musky there fishing doughballs on bottom in 40 foot of water

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

Almost another day down  ... Walleyes and white bass was hammering right at dark again. My baits got a lot bigger tonight. Only one eye on a grandma. Very good size at that. I didn't know theres a tournament going on with the eyes at marks bait and tackle . I dont mind helping out but plz no one in the tournament plz


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm being very picky for my first muskie. No trolling no live bait and I got to be fishing for them. To be right down and truthful about it. If I'm fishing for something else and I do hook one I will cut off.... The mount of the fish and my little girls first fish and her grandfather making the backdrop will mean a lot to her when she is grown up and a family and house of her own.. We all don't know how long we have in life. So something like this and what I want to do is a piece of her family when she is older and we are no longer here


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

If you have such a magic touch with the eyes there,catching them on topwater,catching then on musky baits, you may want to just stick with eyes and forget musky. Because ive thrown a lot of musky lures over many years at wb and dont get eyes.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

WB has the eyes. Not a ton of them at all but they are in the lake. The ones I have ever caught are usually in the evening. Caught them on musky baits at the dam early in the year and have caught musky on a walleye lure. It's the branch and the guys who have fished it for yrs know what I mean. Flathead just keep fishing you will eventually get one the lake is full of them. More then any lake around period. Sounds like everyone on here has given you all the advice that can be given . You said this is your first yr on the lake so you have to put the time in . It will happen. I have been on the lake religiously for over 25 yrs. 3 to 4 days a wk all year . Alot of these guys have fished it as long or longer . I didnt get one til 7 yrs ago . Just keep up what you are doing. I like the idea that you want to catch the fish on your own no fish finder **** etc. That's fishing man! Anyone can go find fish on a finder and drop a line in. Pay attention to the lake study it and eventually you will land one. Especially at the branch. It probably happen when you least expect it!! Lake is down and the weeds are thick!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

The lakes gonna be jammed this wkend. I wouldn't waste your time during the day this wkend. Late evening or after dark when all the craziness has gone home. I heard it's the no license fishing wkend. So that lake is gonna be jammed with all the wanna be fishing men everywhere. Me I'd stay away from the lake til during the wk but that's me. If you go flathead go in the late evening!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Buddy and I heading out to wb in a few. Will be there till about 3-4 AM. If you see the green lights glowing after dark, give us a holler. It’s a new moon night! Should be good.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I am sure the lake will be crazy this weekend. I'm goin again latter today and staying late. Try and take the little boat find a cove and hide


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Went out yesterday just to spend some time with the family on the water and get my Grandson out. No Way would I want to have been fishing. Watched guys trying to fish along the banks with skiers and tubers closely passing them like targets. If you were out fishing weed beds you were putting your life in their hands. On the water by 8 and off by 1 to watch the show at the launch, and what a show it was. The kicker is watching the same boat going from the Rock Creek area to the Dam back and forth all day, unbelievable.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Popspastime said:


> Went out yesterday just to spend some time with the family on the water and get my Grandson out. No Way would I want to have been fishing. Watched guys trying to fish along the banks with skiers and tubers closely passing them like targets. If you were out fishing weed beds you were putting your life in their hands. On the water by 8 and off by 1 to watch the show at the launch, and what a show it was. The kicker is watching the same boat going from the Rock Creek area to the Dam back and forth all day, unbelievable.


 yea total idiots on the lake yesterday. Sad the direction the way this country's headed.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I have fished that lake for over 40 years, its basically in my front yard. Don't really waste to much time.on the lake anymore in the summer, just to many rude people on the water anymore. Its so much more enjoyable late fall before ice, during ice season (if we get lucky and get ice) and rught after ice off, plus fish taste so much better out of cold water. One of the nicest lakes around during the winter, and dont let anyone bs you some quality eyes in that lake. Ice fishing it is absolutely the best!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Karl Wolf said:


> or the ODNR stocked some lakes 20 years ago with a some and never mentioned it?


Now who in ODNR would ever do anything like that. You know back in the 70s and early 80s they raised them at Senecaville Hatchery (The feds run it then) ....maybe some accidentally got into the stocking trucks with other species.....Or someone bootlegged rearing some. Now Columbus probably wouldn't have any official stocking records on that . Not saying it happened, just could have


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

i dont know if this will help you in your quest or not ....ive have fished westbranch maybe 6 or 8 times in the last couple of years fishing for bass ...a black buzzbait with a 5 in kallen chartruse grub has brought me 5 muskies good luck....


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

the windier the better


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

Yea i wasn't heading out this weekend. I'm sure it was a nightmare


----------

